# FishSticks?



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Anybody know what's going on with FishSticks website?

Evan


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

looks like someone needs to pay the hosting bill.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

I ask the same question a few days ago. Reply on another board was that they are working on their outdated web page. Their phone nimber is 919 900 8998.

More info on www.reddrumtackle.com see fishsticks WTF thread


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

FYI...they're back up.


----------

